# Ciao new entry



## bg1981 (6 Aprile 2015)

Sono di Bergamo 33 anni


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sono di Bergamo 33 anni


Ciao, che ci racconti?


----------



## bg1981 (6 Aprile 2015)

Sto cercando nuove amicizie reali


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sto cercando nuove amicizie reali


Non è un sito di incontri eh.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sto cercando nuove amicizie reali


Quando dici amicizie, intendi amicizie...di che genere? Alcuni arrivano qui immaginando che sia un'alcova per avventurosi gaudenti...


----------



## Stark72 (6 Aprile 2015)

ma sei un grande


----------



## bg1981 (6 Aprile 2015)

Amici nel vero senso.. Son tornato single e i miei amici sono tutti occupati. Cerco gente simpatica con cui uscire  la mi è una richiesta seria


----------



## Traccia (6 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Amici nel vero senso.. Son tornato single e i miei amici sono tutti occupati. Cerco gente simpatica con cui uscire  la mi è una richiesta seria


Ciao, da quanto tempo stavate assieme? E perche è finita?


----------



## Horny (6 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma sei un grande


:up:


----------



## zadig (6 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è un sito di incontri eh.


e me lo dici solo ora?


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e me lo dici solo ora?


Ma se noi ci incontriamo nottetempo ogni 2 giorni!!! 
Shhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Stark72 (6 Aprile 2015)

Ciao,
non sono nuovo, sono abbastanza usato, 43 anni. Vabbè insomma vintage.
Sono di Roma e cerco amicizie reali ma vanno bene anche popolane.
Citofonare ore pasti, uozzapare quando vi pare.
Solo con foto eh?
No perditempo.
No paturnie.
No tifosi della lazio.


----------



## spleen (6 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> non sono nuovo, sono abbastanza usato, 43 anni. Vabbè insomma vintage.
> Sono di Roma e cerco amicizie reali ma vanno bene anche popolane.
> Citofonare ore pasti, uozzapare quando vi pare.
> ...


Che te stai a riclicà pure tu adesso?
Che sembravi una personcina così a modo............mah.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Amici nel vero senso.. Son tornato single e i miei amici sono tutti occupati. Cerco gente simpatica con cui uscire  la mi è una richiesta seria


magari è qui  in buona fede, anche io ho avuto e ho lo stesso identico problema, anche se sbandieralo così da subito sul forum non mi sembra il metodo migliore


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Amici nel vero senso.. Son tornato single e i miei amici sono tutti occupati. Cerco gente simpatica con cui uscire  la mi è una richiesta seria


:facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> magari è qui  in buona fede, anche io ho avuto e ho lo stesso identico problema, anche se sbandieralo così da subito sul forum non mi sembra il metodo migliore


verrà il giorno


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2015)

Quasi quasi cerco un ragazzo per mia figlia visto che litiga a cottimo con il suo e devo ammettere che stranamente in questi giorni ha ragione lei. :rotfl:

Avesse ascoltato prima di buttarsi a capofitto in una convivenza assurda!


----------



## bg1981 (6 Aprile 2015)

Non arriverà nessun giorno, chi non mi prende sul serio eviti di scrivere scemenze. Non ho offeso nessuno mi pare. Nessuno ci obbliga a rispondere. Astenersi perditempo.


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Amici nel vero senso.. Son tornato single e i miei amici sono tutti occupati. Cerco gente simpatica con cui uscire  la mi è una richiesta seria


Non fatte i maleducati!Benvenuto caro...Fatti conoscere un po',racconta un po' di te.Descrizione?Non li ascoltare,hanno mangiato troppo ed e il reflusso gastroesofageoche parla(faccina verde che sorride)


----------



## bg1981 (6 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao, da quanto tempo stavate assieme? E perche è finita?


Da 5 anni. È finita per vari motivi, voglio reagire ma ho bisogno di uscire, la solitudine mi pesa. Ecco perché cerco amici, io sono una persona leale ci sono sempre stato x tutti ed ora che ho bisogno io spariscono tutti.


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non fatte i maleducati!Benvenuto caro...Fatti conoscere un po',racconta un po' di te.Descrizione?Non li ascoltare,hanno mangiato troppo ed e il reflusso gastroesofageoche parla(faccina verde che sorride)



CARA,  io ho persino scritto che quasi quasi cerco un ragazzo per mia figlia....piu' ospitale di così. ....il reflusso c'e' pero'.....sì mangia troppo in queste feste.

CERTO che se non ci racconta niente....non posso invitarlo a cena...mia figlia e' mia ospite in queste settimane....deve essere orfano come minimo per  non litigare con lei. Almeno di madre.:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> CARA,  io ho persino scritto che quasi quasi cerco un ragazzo per mia figlia....piu' ospitale di così. ....il reflusso c'e' pero'.....sì mangia troppo in queste feste.
> 
> CERTO che se non ci racconta niente....non posso invitarlo a cena...mia figlia e' mia ospite in queste settimane....deve essere orfano come minimo per  non litigare con lei. Almeno di madre.:rotfl:


Stavo scherzandoAlmeno bg e sincero pero daiDovrebbe descriversi un pochetto 
e chissa che le amicizie non le trova per davvero....Tua figlia si fa rispettare,meglio cosi:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2015)

Pero' non ci racconta niente.......


----------



## bg1981 (6 Aprile 2015)

Cosa volete sapere? Sono un ragazzo leale serio ma divertente. Odio la solitudine e ne soffro. La mia intenzione è rifatmi una nuova vita dopo 5 Anni buttati via.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> verrà il giorno


il giorno che cambio? che mi sveglio? davvero io le allusione e i doppi sensi ci metto parecchio a capirli e non è detto che accada.


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> CARA,  io ho persino scritto che quasi quasi cerco un ragazzo per mia figlia....piu' ospitale di così. ....il reflusso c'e' pero'.....sì mangia troppo in queste feste.
> 
> CERTO che se non ci racconta niente....non posso invitarlo a cena...mia figlia e' mia ospite in queste settimane....deve essere orfano come minimo per  non litigare con lei. Almeno di madre.:rotfl:


a mè non mi considera nessuno


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2015)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> a mè non mi considera nessuno


non e mica vero....tutte le donne stanno attorno a te
a consigliarti:


----------



## Bender (6 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> non e mica vero....tutte le donne stanno attorno a te
> a consigliarti:


ok va bene mi fido


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il giorno che cambio? che mi sveglio? davvero io le allusione e i doppi sensi ci metto parecchio a capirli e non è detto che accada.


No...verrà il giorno che Perplesso organizza il Bender-tour...e non sarà per niente pacifico!


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok va bene mi fido


Fidati


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' non ci racconta niente.......


Leggi a ritroso


----------



## Traccia (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Da 5 anni. È finita per vari motivi, voglio reagire ma ho bisogno di uscire, la solitudine mi pesa. Ecco perché cerco amici, io sono una persona leale ci sono sempre stato x tutti ed ora che ho bisogno io spariscono tutti.


e perchè spariscono? possibile che tu non abbia amici vicino nel momento del bisogno?
non ci posso credere. Nessuno nessuno?
E perchè secondo te?

Comunque secondo me gli amici non si trovano mettendosi un cartello al collo 'cercasi amici disperatamente' ma si creano partecipando, facendosi conoscere, dicendo la propria, raccontandosi, essendo (si dice?) se stessi, agendo, vivendo. Sia fuori che anche qui dentro.
Partecipa alle discussioni, fatti conoscere, dì la tua, emergi, fai capire chi sei, nel bene o nel male.
Così facendo qualcuno che si riconoscerà in tratti simili o affini ai tuoi parteciperà con te, si avvicinerà, si incuriosirà...
insomma, non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi ma nella mia vita, gli amici e conoscenze non le ho mai cercate ma sempre trovate così, inciampandoci e poi restando.
Credo inoltre che il cartello al collo, di tutti i tipi 'cerco una fidanzata' 'cerco degli amici' 'nessuno mi caga nel momento del bisogno' sia la cosa più allontanante possibile. Questo se incontri o ti legge una come me, che non ho la minima vocazione per la crocerossinaggine. ANZI! fuggo a gambe levate. Per fortuna però, non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

È possibile invece ti cercano solo quando han bisogno. Devo sempre levare il cappello e sbattermi sempre io e sono stanco anche io ho diritto di ricevere.


----------



## zadig (7 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> verrà il giorno


ovvio: se viene di notte è polluzione!


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> È possibile invece ti cercano solo quando han bisogno. Devo sempre levare il cappello e sbattermi sempre io e sono stanco anche io ho diritto di ricevere.


Beh...smetti di levarti il cappello. Tanto per iniziare. 
E io non credo che ricevere sia un diritto. Ma proprio per niente. Ma si può scegliere cosa fare quando quello che si vuole non è soddisfatto. 

Sei tu che scegli, non penso ti abbiano mai puntato una pistola alla fronte. Gli amici te li scegli tu, no? 

Come mai ti scegli amici come li stai descrivendo? 

Benvenuto.


----------



## spleen (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...smetti di levarti il cappello. Tanto per iniziare.
> E io non credo che ricevere sia un diritto. Ma proprio per niente. Ma si può scegliere cosa fare quando quello che si vuole non è soddisfatto.
> 
> Sei tu che scegli, non penso ti abbiano mai puntato una pistola alla fronte. *Gli amici te li scegli tu*, no?
> ...


Fosse solo un problema suo, ma mi sa' che il discorso andrebbe per le lunghe.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Fosse solo un problema suo, ma mi sa' che *il discorso andrebbe per le lunghe*.....


Tanto per cambiare...

però mi sembra che a bg il tempo non manchi...già smettere di levarsi il cappello è un bel risparmio di energia e tempo che può essere più proficuamente impiegato! No?


----------



## spleen (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tanto per cambiare...
> 
> però mi sembra che a bg il tempo non manchi...già smettere di levarsi il cappello è un bel risparmio di energia e tempo che può essere più proficuamente impiegato! No?


L'amicizia vera è più rara dell' oro, credo che si confonda spesso con "conoscenza superficiale" che è un'altra cosa ed è meglio di niente.
Quando anche non vedo intorno a me tanti rapporti "servo - padrone" scambiati per amicizia.
Poi lo sai già come la penso sul "tempo a disposizione".

Nella mia esperienza personale ho visto solo l'amico (quello proprio che mi parlava del "tempo per se") commuoversi fino alle lacrime per una cosa positiva che era successa a me. Eppure ci vediamo poco.

Sto a fatica' non posso scrivere oltre. ciao.


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Troppi luoghi comuni


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> L'amicizia vera è più rara dell' oro, credo che si confonda spesso con "conoscenza superficiale" che è un'altra cosa *ed è meglio di niente*.
> Quando anche non vedo intorno a me tanti rapporti "servo - padrone" scambiati per amicizia.
> Poi lo sai già come la penso sul "tempo a disposizione".
> 
> ...


Eh...a volte sì. Il punto è non raccontarsela. E chiamare le cose con il loro nome, non con quello piacerebbe avessero. 
Che accontentarsi si può anche, per come la vedo io, ma concedendosi di farlo. E senza dirsi che è altro. Che poi si tende a cadere dal pero...e di faccia. No piacevole! 

Il tempo a disposizione è un altro capitolo, di quelli lunghi. Ma sai che sono d'accordo con te. 

Io invece sono ancora a riposo e cazzeggio....


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Ho espressamente detto amico liberi.. Cosa me ne faccio d quelki occupati con donna e prole che non s fan mai vivi se non chiamo io...


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Ho provato la palestra e altri ambienti e trovo difficile a 34 anni entrare in compagnie fatte... Io sono uno estro verso m è difficilissimo.. Non so voi ma è cosi... Ognuno pensa a se alla fine non ha le stesse mie esigenze d creare un gruppo d amici .. Ho constatato che è cosi


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *L'amicizia vera è più rara dell' oro, credo che si confonda spesso con "conoscenza superficiale" che è un'altra cosa ed è meglio di niente.*
> Quando anche non vedo intorno a me tanti rapporti "servo - padrone" scambiati per amicizia.
> Poi lo sai già come la penso sul "tempo a disposizione".
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Simy (7 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


pure io


----------



## Stark72 (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Ho provato la palestra e altri ambienti e trovo difficile a 34 anni entrare in compagnie fatte... Io sono uno estro verso m è difficilissimo.. Non so voi ma è cosi... Ognuno pensa a se alla fine non ha le stesse mie esigenze d creare un gruppo d amici .. Ho constatato che è cosi


Ciccio mi permetto.
A 34 anni mi sembri troppo demoralizzato.
o t'ha detto veramente male e ti sei imbattuto solo in merdacce, oppure hai delle aspettative dal prossimo che forse è meglio rivedere.
Lo dico per te, altrimenti all'età mia (43) rischi la misantropia.
Poi ti dirò, non è necessario (a mio avviso) un gruppo di amici.
Quello è buono per il cazzeggio e per quanto mi riguarda appartiene più a un passato universitario.
Ora sono più per il "poca brigata vita beata".
A me sembra che tu abbia più bisogno di una persona con cui confidarti e condividere le tue cose. Per questo basta anche un solo amico buono o una buona compagna.
Purtroppo entrambe le cose richiedono tempo e non sono progettabili.


----------



## Horny (7 Aprile 2015)

eh ma figliolo caro,
non è semplice, infatti.
a 34 anni è piuttosto comune avere/cercare figli
(se li si vuole, ovviamente) perché
altrimenti a che età li vuoi fare, i figli?
la conseguenza è che la gente ha spazi
disponibili limitati, per le amicizie.
esigenze diverse.
di norma si preferisce coltivare i pochi rapporti profondi,
come ti ha scritto stark.
tu come li vorresti, questi amici?


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciccio mi permetto.
> A 34 anni mi sembri troppo demoralizzato.
> o t'ha detto veramente male e ti sei imbattuto solo in merdacce, oppure hai delle aspettative dal prossimo che forse è meglio rivedere.
> Lo dico per te, altrimenti all'età mia (43) rischi la misantropia.
> ...


Vero mi basta pure un buon amico che non riesco a trovare. Buon amico non conoscente che
Puoi frequentare e sentire spesso x un aperitivo andare a fighe in quche locale in giro insomma.. Chiedo troppo forse?


----------



## Horny (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Vero mi basta pure un buon amico che non riesco a trovare. Buon amico non conoscente che
> Puoi frequentare e sentire spesso x un aperitivo andare a fighe in quche locale in giro insomma.. Chiedo troppo forse?


:rotfleccato, avrei potuto
presentarti il tizio che frequentavo.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Aprile 2015)

@bg1981

Ma venire su un forum che si chiama Tradimento.net secondo te che ci azzecca col trovare amici? Domando sul serio.

Comunque, un buon modo è iscriversi a qualche corso: di ballo, di yoga, di cucina vegana, di quellochevuoibastachecisiagente. Quelli della tua età si iscrivono spesso ai corsi di ballo.


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Be pensavo di trovare gente che vuole rimettersi in gioco tutto qua.. Invece di venirmi incontro solo critiche.. Me lo aspettavo


----------



## drusilla (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Be pensavo di trovare gente che vuole rimettersi in gioco tutto qua.. Invece di venirmi incontro solo critiche.. Me lo aspettavo


Hai sbagliato forum. 
Ah, e non ti poni bene. Come amico dico.


----------



## zadig (7 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato forum.
> Ah, e non ti poni bene. Come amico dico.




però come dito in culo non è male...


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Si ma come posso presrntarmi se non fate altro che dirmi cosa devo fare e che sono nel posto sbagliato. Non credete di allontanare la gente così? Avevo scritto di non postare se non interessati ma non è servito.


----------



## drusilla (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Si ma come posso presrntarmi se non fate altro che dirmi cosa devo fare e che sono nel posto sbagliato. Non credete di allontanare la gente così? Avevo scritto di non postare se non interessati ma non è servito.


Sei ambiguo. Interessati a cosa? Che cerchi? Maschi della tua età e la tua zona per uscire a prendere una birra? Forse qua non ci sono o non sono interessati a conoscerti, che dici?


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Non sono ambiguo rileggiti il thread o non giudicare se non ne hai voglia. Giusto avevo scritto di non postare se non interessati , non capisco tutto questo accanimento per una banale richiesta di amicizia. Ma t rendi conto? State montabdo un castello di sabbia senza motivi. Cosa ci crea fastidio? È cosi male cercare amici? È divieto postare? Non so, non sono l unico ad avere problemi sociali vedo.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> *State montabdo un castello di sabbia senza motivi. Cosa ci crea fastidio?* È cosi male cercare amici? È divieto postare? Non so, *non sono l unico ad avere problemi sociali* vedo.


1. Personalmente, la sabbia. La trovo fastidiosissima.
2. Io ho discreti problemi sociali, sì sì.


----------



## drusilla (7 Aprile 2015)

Non fare il permaloso. Perché sei nervoso? Non sarà per quello che gli amici non ti filano? O perchè li cerchi nei posti sbagliati?
Ps: io posto dove mi pare, come vedo fai pure tu.


----------



## zadig (7 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non fare il permaloso. Perché sei nervoso? Non sarà per quello che gli amici non ti filano? O perchè li cerchi nei posti sbagliati?
> Ps: io posto dove mi pare, come vedo fai pure tu.


mi sa che è del cancro, è permaloso.

Ops, pure io sono del cancro...!!!


----------



## drusilla (7 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi sa che è del cancro, è permaloso.
> 
> Ops, pure io sono del cancro...!!!


Ma tu non sei permaloso.... sei stronzetto[emoji2] [emoji2] sarà la cuspide leonina...


----------



## zadig (7 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei permaloso.... sei stronzetto[emoji2] [emoji2] sarà la cuspide leonina...


esattevolmente... ma non dirlo a traccia!


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> esattevolmente... ma non dirlo a traccia!


A te che mancava Rewind...qui c'è trippa per te!!!


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Sono nervoso perché cerco un aiuto e trovo attacchi gratuiti.. Fai tu


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sono nervoso perché cerco un aiuto e trovo attacchi gratuiti.. Fai tu


Repeat: è un sito che tratta il tema del tradimento e se ne discute sotto forma di forum.
Indi per cui qui non si offre né aiuto né è un sito di incontri.
Dove li vedi gli attacchi gratuiti?
Nel farti presente che questo non è un sito di incontri e nel dirti che le amicizie non si trovano così a comando?
Non siamo all'asilo dove ti avvicinavi a qualcuno e dicevi "bambino vuoi essere mio amico?"
Che anche all'asilo se non portavi almeno un pallone da calcio mica te le facevi gli amici.


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Va bene. Devo togliere il disturbo quindi?


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Va bene. Devo togliere il disturbo quindi?


No.


----------



## drusilla (7 Aprile 2015)

Potresti invece interagire. Potresti cominciare a svelare la tua personalità. Così magari fai venire voglia di conoscerti meglio.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Be pensavo di trovare gente che vuole rimettersi in gioco tutto qua.. Invece di venirmi incontro solo critiche.. Me lo aspettavo


Dai, non fare la vittima. Il punto è che dovresti trovare qui tanto per cominciare qualcuno che abiti vicino a te, che sia maschio, che abbia voglia di "andare per locali, ecc.". A me sembra molto, no?


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Si forse è troppo ma Io punto sempre in alto non mi scoraggio anche se è complicato.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Si forse è troppo ma Io punto sempre in alto non mi scoraggio anche se è complicato.


Se punti in alto, manchi il bersaglio. Punta dritto.


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sono nervoso perché cerco un aiuto e trovo attacchi gratuiti.. Fai tu


Scusa, per prima cosa hai frainteso il forum, serve ai traditi ed ai traditori non e' il sito della Monti!

poi e' capitato pure che gente capitata qui in lacrime si sia sposata o solo innamorata ma per caso.

NON sono pochi 31 anni per cercare amicizia in un forum di traditori e traditi?

POI non sei stato trattato male, ma non puoi entrare in cerca di amiche e non dire niente di te.

Persino nelle chat fanno l'elenco di alcune caratteristiche. Se poi possono essere utili non lo so.

IO sono vecchiolina, tradita e plurisistemata  nel reale, mai incontrato ne cercato  nessuno in  chat se non amici.

Pero'  in casa mia girano ragazze e ragazzi giovani e conosco i vari  problemi.  

BASTA avere pazienza e l'amore arriva, con che esiti non si sa. 

NON hai idea di come altri siano stati accolti.


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Scusa non ci sei.. Fuori strada sei.. Non ho mai parlato di una donna... Ma di amici x uscire. Prima di rispondere cerca di capire il problema del tuo interlocutore. L ho evidenziato più volte oltretutto.


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sto cercando nuove amicizie reali


1



bg1981 ha detto:


> Amici nel vero senso.. Son tornato single e i miei amici sono tutti occupati. Cerco gente simpatica con cui uscire  la mi è una richiesta seria


2



bg1981 ha detto:


> Ho espressamente detto amico liberi.. Cosa me ne faccio d quelki occupati con donna e prole che non s fan mai vivi se non chiamo io...


3



bg1981 ha detto:


> Ho provato la palestra e altri ambienti e trovo difficile a 34 anni entrare in compagnie fatte... Io sono uno estro verso m è difficilissimo.. Non so voi ma è cosi... Ognuno pensa a se alla fine non ha le stesse mie esigenze d creare un gruppo d amici .. Ho constatato che è cosi


4



bg1981 ha detto:


> Vero mi basta pure un buon amico che non riesco a trovare. Buon amico non conoscente che
> Puoi frequentare e sentire spesso x un aperitivo andare a fighe in quche locale in giro insomma.. Chiedo troppo forse?


5

Ci sei ora?


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Ci sei ora?



Chi?


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

Tu..


----------



## bg1981 (7 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Tu..


Hai capito il senso del thread ora?


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2015)

Allora sei ancora piu' strano, cercare amici qui?????

Possibile tu non abbia amici per uscire?

Lavori?  Colleghi o colleghe?

Qualche gita o viaggio?

Una crociera?


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una crociera?


Non sarebbe più economico un circolo, o un corso di qualche genere? 
Poi, chiaro, le tasche mica son tutte le stesse.


----------



## disincantata (7 Aprile 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sarebbe più economico un circolo, o un corso di qualche genere?
> Poi, chiaro, le tasche mica son tutte le stesse.



Ormai  costa meno una crociera che una palestra.  

Ho amici che ci vanno tre quattro volte all'anno, basta cercare in vari dopo lavoro o circoli di anziani.

Noi non ci andiamo perche' detestiamo  gli obblighi.  

Io ne ho fatta una ma ero ragazzina e non erano di lusso come oggi le navi, pero' 21 giorni fantastici per compagnia e posti.


----------



## oceansize (8 Aprile 2015)

Bo mi sa tanto di fake. 
Ho capito che cerchi amici, ma se non ti presenti come si fa a conoscerti? Già non è che ti sia posto in maniera tanto accattivante.
Poi scusa ma dato che gli amici "capitano"anche in base a interessi comuni, inizia da lì, sia qui nel forum che nel reale. C'è un hobby che avresti sempre voluto approfondire ma quando eri in coppia non avevi modo? Inizia da lì. 

E poi quanto tempo è passato dalla separazione? Perché mi sembri un po' giù,  magari ti fa bene anche solo per distrarti, poi le conoscenze e eventuali amicizie arriveranno.


----------



## Traccia (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Hai capito il senso del thread ora?


Noi l'abbiamo capito il senso del thread,ma tu hai capito cosa noi ti stiamo dicendo? 
Gli amici non si trovano
1) né col cartello al collo "cerco amici" 
2) né standosene con quell'aria di chi PRETENDE gli amici come atto dovuto
3) né taantomeno non interagendo restando li impalato ad aspettarli come al ristorante si attende il.piatto ordinato
4) il tuo atteggiamento mostrato finora è l'anti-amicizia, spero x te tu abbia dato il peggio

Bensì partecipando al forum, tanto per iniziare, e facendoti piano piano conoscere,  interagendo.

L'amicizia,  per me, è più importante dell'amore, ed è un sentimento che va rispettato e richiede cura e tempo.
No due cazzate da disperati alla ricerca di riscatto.

Ed esco da sto thread che mi fai incazzare con quest'aria da chi pretende, offende, si lamenta e non ascolta.
Mai potresti essere mio amico ad esempio!!!


----------



## Traccia (8 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> esattevolmente... ma non dirlo a traccia!


Ehehehhe
Hai detto minaccia? Borraccia? Finaccia?... Ah nooooooooo forse...
Mi era semblato di vedele un...cancro. :- D


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Offende? Mah in 9 pagine non ce alcuna offesa.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2015)

Ciao adinur!


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao adinur!


[emoji2] nun gne a fa a stare lontano da noi . .


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao adinur!


non è Adinur.   non so dire se per fortuna o purtroppo


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è Adinur.   non so dire se per fortuna o purtroppo


[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2015)

Siete pessimi, lui è un'anima pura che cerca amicizie... e voi lo maltrattate


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Siete pessimi, lui è un'anima pura che cerca amicizie... e voi lo maltrattate


maltrattamenti?........ in 9 pagine non ci sono maltrattamenti.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> maltrattamenti?........ in 9 pagine non ci sono maltrattamenti.


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Siete pessimi, lui è un'anima pura che cerca amicizie... e voi lo maltrattate


Era una battuta.?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Era una battuta.?



ovvio che si 

essù, fattela una risata!


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sono di Bergamo 33 anni


Se vuoi divento tuo amico, c'è qualche modulo da compilare??

Io sono di Milano, abito all'ombra del Duomo.


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Bisogna risiedere bg e provincia [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

che simpaticoneeeee...


...mavaffanculo.


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Bisogna risiedere bg e provincia [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


E poi!?
Una fetta di culo tagliata sottile sottile vicino all'osso?!


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E poi!?
> Una fetta di culo tagliata sottile sottile vicino all'osso?!


una porzione anche per me, grazie!


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Chiedo al moderatore di intervenire perche ora anche insulti gratuiti e poi volete ancora avere ragione.


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Chiedo al moderatore di intervenire perche ora anche insulti gratuiti e poi volete ancora avere ragione.


Hahaha ma che insulti? Non riusciamo, siamo occupati a tenerci la pancia, che ci fa male dalle risate!!!


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che simpaticoneeeee...
> 
> 
> ...mavaffanculo.


Se non è gratuito cosa è


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Se non è gratuito cosa è


Ma ci sei o ci fai? Tra amici un vaffanculo quando ci vuole ci vuole....


----------



## TradiAdmin (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Chiedo al moderatore di intervenire perche ora anche insulti gratuiti e poi volete ancora avere ragione.


qui esiste un sistema di automoderazione.    se un post risulta sgradevole,offensivo o altro,basta cliccare sull'apposita iconcina a stella che vedi nella riga grigia sotto lo spazio per scrivere,selezioni togli reputazione e clicchi su invio.

se altri troveranno quel post offensivo o altro,il sistema provvederà a rimuoverlo in automatico.

un atteggiamento meno ostile da parte tua indurrà sicuramente gli altri forumisti ad avere un atteggiamento migliore nei tuoi confronti


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Ostile ? Va bene che sono nuovo ma se hai letto il thread non ho fatto niente di ciò. Liberi di pensare come volete


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai? Tra amici un vaffanculo quando ci vuole ci vuole....


Che paracula!!


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Se non è gratuito cosa è


i vaffanculo sono come i cioccolatini: uno tira l'altro.
Vaffanculo.


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Ostile ? Va bene che sono nuovo ma se hai letto il thread non ho fatto niente di ciò. Liberi di pensare come volete


però tutti i torti non li hai: da parte mia ti assicuro che non ti manderò più affanculo, ma a cagare.
Quello è piacevole, no?
Vai a cagare!


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Zadig sei ridicolo e il mod non interviene


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Zadig sei ridicolo e il mod non interviene


gnègnègnè?


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E poi!?
> Una fetta di culo tagliata sottile sottile vicino all'osso?!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

[emoji8]


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Chiedo al moderatore di intervenire perche ora anche insulti gratuiti e poi volete ancora avere ragione.


Ma questo è solamente il nostro modo simpatico e gentile di dare il benvenuto ai nuovi arrivati :sonar:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2015)

bg, sappi che questo forum NON ha moderatori, tutti lo siamo, nessuno lo è. 
Non so se hai letto, ma chiunque qui ti invita a dire qualcosa di te. E dai.
Non lo vuoi fare perché zadig ti fa la bua?  Ma non vedi che è una rana, hai paura di una rana? 
Te l'hanno già ben detto, lo ripeto: non si possono avere amici se non si è per primi amici. Che sia il tuo problema?


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

*Ma bg1981*

perche fai cosi?Comincia a farti conoscere dai!Cominciamo :
sei tifoso?


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> perche fai cosi?Comincia a farti conoscere dai!Cominciamo :
> sei tifoso?


Una persona intelligente. Sono Alessandro e sono tifoso del Milan dalla nascita. E tu? Di dove sei?


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Aprile 2015)

JB non c'è mai quando serve


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente. Sono Alessandro e sono tifoso del Milan dalla nascita. E tu? Di dove sei?


E perche non mi conosci che lo diciIo tifo Napoli e son la piu terrona dei terroni.
Per come ho capito di amici nel reale ne hai ma sono piuttosto impegnati e non trovate il tempo 
per incontrarvi giusto?Come mai e finita con lla tua ragazza ?


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Giusto ne ho ma una volta accomodati spariscono mentre io c son sempre stato ed ora che ho bisogno si fan sentire meno d prima. È finita perché x gravi problemi familiari, ho dovuto fare scelte e non sono state condivise. Non posso rimproverarle nulla la capisco e sicuramente troverà chi può darle di più ed un futuro più stabile.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Una persona intelligente. Sono Alessandro e sono tifoso del Milan dalla nascita. E tu? Di dove sei?


Be be il nome è bello...la squadra in po meno...


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Sicuramente nessuno è perfetto[emoji3]  grazie del complimento


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma questo è solamente il nostro modo simpatico e gentile di dare il benvenuto ai nuovi arrivati :sonar:


non apprezza, non apprezza... l'ho pure mandato a cagare e non ha apprezzato: preferisce diventare stitico?


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non apprezza, non apprezza... l'ho pure mandato a cagare e non ha apprezzato: preferisce diventare stitico?


Lo sono già


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Giusto ne ho ma una volta accomodati spariscono mentre io c son sempre stato ed ora che ho bisogno si fan sentire meno d prima. È finita perché x gravi problemi familiari, ho dovuto fare scelte e non sono state condivise. N. on posso rimproverarle nulla la capisco e sicuramente troverà chi può darle di più ed un futuro più stabile.


Sei molto equilibrato a parlarne cosi del tuo rapporto finito...
Nessun rancore,nessun rimpianto..


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Sono  un tipo riflessivo rispecchiò molto il mio segno zodiacale


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Lo sono già


si intuisce dalla merda che ti è arrivata al cervello!


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

[emoji8]


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sono  un tipo riflessivo rispecchiò molto il mio segno zodiacale


Pesci?


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

No[emoji1]


----------



## zadig (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> No[emoji1]


baccalà?


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Ho il sospetto da diversi post che tu sbagli proprio gli emoticon. È per scelta?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sono  un tipo riflessivo rispecchiò molto il mio segno zodiacale


Cancro?


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

Vergine? Caprino?


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> No[emoji1]


Lo sapevoIo di segni zodiacali non ci capisco un tubo e quindi
finisco sempre a sparare a casaccio:rotfl::rotfl:Son rimasti 11...Dai dillo


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Vergine? Caprino?


Ci vuole incuriosire il ragazzo


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo sapevoIo di segni zodiacali non ci capisco un tubo e quindi
> finisco sempre a sparare a casaccio:rotfl::rotfl:Son rimasti 11...Dai dillo


Egeh bilancia


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Egeh bilancia


Ecco ti pareva... non li reggo i maschietti della bilancia!


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Perché


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Egeh bilancia


Waw!Io adoro il segno del bilancia...mia madre e bilancia!
Equilibrati,riflessivi,sensibili,altruisti,per niente rancorosi...

Trattatelo bene!Ha lo stesso segno zodiacale di mia madre....ho 
detto!E senti un po',a parte il Miiilan Miiiilan che altri hobby hai?
Ti piace la musica?


----------



## Stark72 (8 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ecco ti pareva... non li reggo i maschietti della bilancia!


a volte mi sembri Traccia


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a volte mi sembri Traccia


Ma Traccia e io siamo bilancia! Le donne bilancia spacchiamo[emoji2] gli uomini.... non ho conosciuto uno che fosse salvabile, come carattere. No feeling no party


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Aprile 2015)

Io me so perso sta chicca?
No dai...
Perdio


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ecco ti pareva... non li reggo i maschietti della bilancia!


Io invece non reggo i maschietti dei gemelli e del acquario...
con quelli del toro pensavo andasse bene e invece.....


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Io me so perso sta chicca?
> No dai...
> Perdio


Tu sei troppo concentrato sulle morte di cazzo!


----------



## drusilla (8 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io invece non reggo i maschietti dei gemelli e del acquario...
> con quelli del toro pensavo andasse bene e invece.....


Quelli del toro sono pericolosi...  stanno diventando per me come gli Scorpioni quando ero pischella, ero circondata, e i Cancro più avanti. Vado a ondate.


----------



## Tradito? (8 Aprile 2015)

Molto affascinanti le donne bilancia ... E gli uomini vergine


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Waw!Io adoro il segno del bilancia...mia madre e bilancia!
> Equilibrati,riflessivi,sensibili,altruisti,per niente rancorosi...
> 
> Trattatelo bene!Ha lo stesso segno zodiacale di mia madre....ho
> ...


[emoji5] ... Mi piace molto la musica non un genere particolare, sono tipo da radio diciamo... Tu invece? PS grande la mamma!!


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ecco ti pareva... non li reggo i maschietti della bilancia!


Qualche bilancino t ha fatto la bua?


----------



## bg1981 (8 Aprile 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto da diversi post che tu sbagli proprio gli emoticon. È per scelta?


Ti lascio il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> [emoji5] ... Mi piace molto la musica non un genere particolare, sono tipo da radio diciamo... Tu invece? PS grande la mamma!!


Io adoro la musica di tutti i tipi e da tutto il mondo....poi
mi metto il grembiulle e faccio torteMi rilassa fare i dolci...Dici 
un dolce tipico del bergamasco!Uno dei dolci tipici della tua zona e lo 
Strudel vero?


----------



## bg1981 (9 Aprile 2015)

Polenta e osei


http://www.mangiartipico.it/prodotti/dolci/polenta-e-uccelli.html


Non ci siamo... Lo strudel è trentino!!!


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Qualche bilancino t ha fatto la bua?


No... mi fanno cascare le braccia prima.... molto prima


----------



## Eratò (9 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Polenta e osei
> 
> 
> http://www.mangiartipico.it/prodotti/dolci/polenta-e-uccelli.html
> ...


Ups....scusa.Buongiorno comumque....Ti svegli presto per eh?


----------



## bg1981 (9 Aprile 2015)

Buongiorno, si sono mattiniero, pero assonnato e poltrirei ma non posso!!


----------



## Eratò (9 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, si sono mattiniero, pero assonnato e poltrirei ma non posso!!


Un bel caffe forte e viaaaaaa!Poltrire no buonoDi cosa ti occupi se non sono
indiscreta?


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Molto affascinanti le donne bilancia ... E gli uomini vergine


Insieme dici?


----------



## bg1981 (9 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un bel caffe forte e viaaaaaa!Poltrire no buonoDi cosa ti occupi se non sono
> indiscreta?


Ciao vendo prodotti x ufficio.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

bg1981 ha detto:


> Sono nervoso perché cerco un aiuto e trovo attacchi gratuiti.. Fai tu


Hai ragione.
Ma non prendertela.
Benvenuto comunque.
E mi spiace per il tuo periodo nero.
Devi stare un po come i pazzi ma come tutto.... Passa.
Già il fatto di voler cercare amici è un buon segno.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Oh oh...mi sembra di aver letto che state dando una chance al nuovo utente.
Ora leggo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Sbagliato.
Solo Drusilla.

Comunque io stamattina avevo con Mattia un volo per Parigi che è stato cancellato.
Porca troia.
Chissà se riusciamo a partire domani.
Sto aspettando news .

Nel frattempo caffè anche io.

Senti 1981, posso chiederti quali sono stati i problemi in famiglia?
Qui, anche se spacciano questo sito solo per traditi e tradiori, abbiamo parecchi esempi di famiglie problematiche.
:unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Solo Drusilla.


Eh lo so, ma i gne gne: "Admin, questi mi insultano!! Intervenga!!!" mi urtano profondamente. 
Io comunque aspetto seduta sulla riva...[emoji41]


----------



## bg1981 (9 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Solo Drusilla.
> 
> Comunque io stamattina avevo con Mattia un volo per Parigi che è stato cancellato.
> ...


Perché ti interessa?


----------

